# COLT XXX PHOTO GALLERY: All SAAs & A 1908 Pocket Hammerless



## Huckleberry44

More on the way...


----------



## Huckleberry44




----------



## Huckleberry44




----------



## Huckleberry44




----------



## jakeleinen1

Beautiful pieces


Pocket hammerless all day


----------



## Huckleberry44

Thanks, Jake! I absolutely love the Colt SAA. I love pretty much anything by Colt, though. I have an old (looks new) Python, a Nat'l Match (1967) that Pocket Hammerless and five SAAs (three 2nd Gen and two 3rd). Have a couple other SAAs by USFA (the short case hardened pistol with the white grips) and American Western Arms.

Funny (thankfully) story about that 1908. I love that gun, but I nearly bought the farm several years ago 'cause of that thing. This is a perfect example of how even being as nutty about safety can still result in failure...

One evening long ago I walked outside - Pocket Hammerless in hand - to check my truck because I'd heard a noise. A night or two prior, someone had broken into the tool box and stolen some stuff. As I was walking back in the house, my then-girlfriend called. Well, she was really good at always ridiculing me for whatever reasons she could manufacture and she started in on me about something. In my anger, I unconsciously stuck the gun in my back right pocket. Big mistake...

So, after listening to her b***h at me for a minute or two, I hung up on her. I decided to take a shower, so as I was walking into my bedroom, I unbuttoned my jeans and completely stepped out of the left leg while dropping them down my right. I was in the doorway to my bedroom and all of a sudden, "BOOOOM!!!" Let me just say that, up to that point, it was VERY quiet evening at about 1:30 AM. The pistol, still in that back pocket, landed just right on the floor, causing it to discharge. The bullet flew up my right side, missing me by just an inch or two, and canoed into the door frame on my right at about head level. It then hit the ceiling behind me and tumbled through a short hallway and into the dining room which would be to my left by about ten feet.

My nearly fatal mistake was not addressing the location and condition of the gun BEFORE getting into a conversation with her. I was much younger then, but every bit as diligent when it comes to safety as I am now. 

Live and learn. I was lucky that day. That gun now stays in the safe 24/7, unless I pull it out to clean it again...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I've always wanted a "BBQ gun," but Jean says that I'd just put it into the safe, and never carry it, so I shouldn't spend that much money on one.
So my own Pocket Hammerless .380 is blue, about 75% finish, and quite plain.
But I do carry it 24/7.

I almost couldn't write this, from drooling on the keyboard.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Huckleberry44 thats a crazy story!!!!

Its not hard to be safe but some of us who have been around guns 4ever sometimes get abit too desensitized to it all. I always appreciate a good accident story to keep myself on my toes.

Your SAA's are ridiculously awesome as well, can you shoot those things fast?


----------



## Huckleberry44

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've always wanted a "BBQ gun," but Jean says that I'd just put it into the safe, and never carry it, so I shouldn't spend that much money on one.
> So my own Pocket Hammerless .380 is blue, about 75% finish, and quite plain.
> But I do carry it 24/7.
> 
> I almost couldn't write this, from drooling on the keyboard.


Well, spending too much money on such items is extremely easy to do. Of the guns in the photo where they're laid out on a butcher block, I actually purchased the top Nickel/Stag (no engraving) pistol, which is a Colt SAA .44 Special, and the one on the bottom, which is a US Firearms .45 LC With a 3.5" barrel. The ones in the middle were given to me by my dad. The 4.75" barrel pistol was what he carried as a side-arm in the seventies in S. Texas (he was deputized at the time to enforce cattle thievery, which was and still is ever so alive and well), which is why it has the patina that it has. Same with the silver/gold handled pistol, although he didn't carry that one as much. To replace those guns would be a financial feat that I could hardly perform. Aside from that, their value falls into the "Priceless" category due to sentimental value. Which is why I keep them in an SDP.

In reading many of your posts, I am aware that you're no stranger to the gun. Just please don't ever drop your Hammerless with one in the pipe!


----------



## Huckleberry44

jakeleinen1 said:


> Huckleberry44 thats a crazy story!!!!
> 
> Its not hard to be safe but some of us who have been around guns 4ever sometimes get abit too desensitized to it all. I always appreciate a good accident story to keep myself on my toes.
> 
> Your SAA's are ridiculously awesome as well, can you shoot those things fast?


Thanks again, Jake. They're certainly my most prized possessions! I can shoot pretty fast, but don't do that much. In fact, I'm going to add a couple to the stable soon so that I can begin competing. Want to add an Uberti and a Ruger Vaquero. Many of my cowboy shooter buddies use both brands and have nothing but great things to say. I like the Ruger's safety system - you have to actually pull the trigger to make it go BOOM! That's a plus, as it's not hard to drop a pistol while riding a horse or trying to quick-draw.

I'm 43 and began shooting at a very young age. My dad was crazy about gun safety and he taught me well. We spent a great deal of time on the family ranch and during deer season or dove/quail season, he would really pour it on. For example, before EVERY single hunt, morning AND evening, he'd conduct a safety class to remind everyone how NOT to accidentally kill themselves. He would go over the various actions those present were using and would conduct a safety check on every gun going out into the field. Sounds a bit excessive, but you said it above: it's easy to become complacent, especially if you've been around guns forever.

I could tell you so many stories that would literally raise the hairs on your neck. In fact, it might be a good idea to start a new thread on firearm mishaps. I've had a couple of near misses and have witness a few as well. I've had a few friends get shot accidentally and a few are still with us and a few aren't. I don't like to hunt with people I don't know too well, but if I must, I am exceedingly vigilant about watching their every move.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Huckleberry44 said:


> ..._t might be a good idea to start a new thread on firearm mishaps..._


_
It might be that one already exists.
Use the search function, and look for "AD," "ND," or "NDs."_


----------



## Bob Wright

You have a beautiful array of Colts. Not too enamored with the M1903s, being a Single Action man from way back. 

At first I thought you were going to say these were photographed at the Texas Ranger Museum in Waco. There are some Colts of that ilk there.

Bob Wright


----------



## Huckleberry44

I have been to that museum many, many times! You're right - they have some amazing guns. Amazing stuff.


----------



## DJ Niner

That top single-action is just... breathtaking. I'm fairly sure my mind simply cannot comprehend the amount of work, concentration, and patience that goes into making something of that level of artistic quality. I kept catching myself getting lost in the detail, exploring how one portion merges with the next, how it flows over and melds with the lines of the weapon. Spellbinding.

Thank you very much for posting those photos.


----------



## Bob Wright

I heard a story many years ago regarding gun engraving. Seems several men were examining an engraved Colt, or maybe a Winchester, or a Smith, but a beautiful gun whatever.

A detractor stated the engraving didn't enhance the performance of the gun and was a waste of time.

One of the admirers eyed the detractor a second or two, then, "And you're just wearing that necktie to keep your neck warm?"

Bob Wright

P.S. I am particularly taken with that New Frontier!


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

Drooling over all of these....especially the Model M hammerless. I do love my single action revolvers but that .380 pistol makes me absolutely turgid. Thank you so much for sharing!!

VooDoo


----------

